# Scored Another 76 2 Dr.



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

Picked up another 76 2 door yesterday, this time a delux with all the options sans the sunroof.
We're going to pull the 1.6 and AT tranny and swap in the 84 drivetrain and use it as a nice shop loaner, set it up old school of course.
Will post progress pics as we sort through it. Interior is cleaner than any I've ever seen, not a crack in the dash, not a tear in the headliner, only the driver's seat, steering wheel and pedal pads show wear. (milaege reads 67,xxx so its probably 167, xxx)
Price $110 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (pays to run a shop known to specialize in Rabbit restorations)
Dean
Two 76s and a microphone


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Scored Another 76 2 Dr. (Dean F)*

sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jgmgti (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Scored Another 76 2 Dr. (Dean F)*

Good Score.
jgmgti


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Scored Another 76 2 Dr. (jgmgti)*

Dean, 
You of all people should realize that Vortexers really only want one thing...
*PICS!!!!!!*

Give it up!
Oh wait, maybe I'll just stop by the shop... silly me, what was I thinking?


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Scored Another 76 2 Dr. (Dean F)*

So Dean... WHEN are you going to open up a shop here on the East Coast with loaners like this one??? A shop here like that would stand out for sure.
Congrats on scoring another fine Dub.


----------



## Chad Anderson (Nov 28, 1999)

*Re: Scored Another 76 2 Dr. (Dean F)*

Damn, found another? I've gotta start looking harder 








By the way, I'm still looking for a reputable body shop to do the paint this fall on my Rabbit project. Selling the A2 VR6, so I can afford a really nice job.
Anyone on here know of a good reputable shop in the Portland, OR area?

Sweet find, Dean


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Scored Another 76 2 Dr. (Chad Anderson)*

Precision does good work (for a price). I've had them do work for me in the past. I have friends that would say otherwise though. Eventually they make good on their reputation though.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Scored Another 76 2 Dr. (charlier)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So Dean... WHEN are you going to open up a shop here on the East Coast with loaners like this one??? A shop here like that would stand out for sure.
Congrats on scoring another fine Dub.[HR][/HR]​Ha! We do a lot of mailorder to the East Coast Charlie, but I can't see opening a shop over there (wouldn't know where to put it for one) plus there must be some benefit for all the customer's who order from us to order from us instead of buying locally.
BTW We've done a thorough walk around on the car and I'm going to have to say the mileage reading of 67,xxx is probably correct and not 167,xxx. Its got the original windsheild and doesn't have hardly any rock chips in the paint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (it does have three decent sized dents that are going to need work however)


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Scored Another 76 2 Dr. (Dean F)*

And since I'm here here's the game plan:
All the dents are on the lower half of the car below the middle molding belt line. We'll have the US markers shaved and the dents repaired then have the car re-sprayed from the middle down, the rest of the paint seems to buff out nice enough for the look we're going for.
There's a 87 16V Rocco up in WA we're trying to get, its drivetrain and brakes will get swapped in along with a cup kit, G60 steel wheels and another set of euro small bumpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
There'll be a loaner disclosure for this car for sure. IE: You wreck it you own it.
Eric took a bunch of picks but left his upload cable at home. I'll post pics soon enough. Rob you can always stop by.


----------



## Chad Anderson (Nov 28, 1999)

*Re: Scored Another 76 2 Dr. (4Rings)*

I think that may be the shop that someone else here in Portland said they weren't too happy with, but I could be wrong, and the bottom-line problem is, people have a really high expectation when they're spending that kind of money; so, most people don't have too much good to say about many body shops, at all. Still, thanks much for the info, and Dean, sorry for posting off-topic, here. I will be stopping over to see it, eventually, guaranteed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

